# In the store this weekend we have



## Royd Wood (Dec 19, 2012)

Fresh in for Friday
30 Muscovy Duck (Free Range - like the real go anywhere I want to go free range) 5 - 9 lb
40 Pheasant (raised in a large run - No choice  ) 2.5 - 3lb
55 Ridley Bronze Turkey (Large area pasture raised) 16 - 28lb
1 Galloway Beef (her name was Lunar, she was a showgirl ) dressed 709lb
3 black Romney ram lambs - looked really good
2 Large Blacks - oh yes deff Large and lots of pork
and a partrige in a pear tree   

Its crazy busy here at the moment and we will be swamped this weekend - Really looking forward to Monday Christmas Eve as we will be closed and just the family together at last including my inlaws (outlaws) from England
To all on here
Have a wonderful Christmas and a fantastic New Year


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 20, 2012)

Darn, I was going to book a plane out, but the only seat available and flight arrvial time was 
for Christmas eve, and you are going to be closed. Really wanted that partrige in a pear tree.
including the tree. You have a great christmas also.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 20, 2012)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Darn, I was going to book a plane out, but the only seat available and flight arrvial time was
> for Christmas eve, and you are going to be closed. Really wanted that partrige in a pear tree.
> including the tree. You have a great christmas also.


Sold one Partrige in a pear tree to Shelly, expect a UPS in yer driveway in the morning - enjoy and


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 20, 2012)

All sorts of good stuff!
I'm fresh out of beef.....


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 20, 2012)

forgot the 3 geese - they look so much better without feathers


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 21, 2012)

Royd Wood, if it weren't for bad luck I would have no luck at all, Left the house this morning, and what do
I see? The ups truck in the neighbors driveway, He pulled out a big tree, and I believe there was a small 
bird in it. You missed my address by one number, Guess I will have to come get it myself when you open
back up after the Holidays. Providing you servive the Inlaw (outlaw) visit.


----------

